# gcc48



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2014)

fails to compile with clang33 on 10.0 with:


```
build/genhooks "Common Target Hook" \
				     > tmp-common-target-hooks-def.h
/bin/sh .././../gcc-4.8-20140116/gcc/../move-if-change tmp-common-target-hooks-def.h \
				     common/common-target-hooks-def.h
mv: rename tmp-common-target-hooks-def.h to common/common-target-hooks-def.h: No such file or directory
```


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 24, 2014)

next try - it fails with:


```
gmake[5]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/lang/gcc48/work/build/gcc'
build/genattrtab .././../gcc-4.8-20140116/gcc/config/i386/i386.md insn-conditions.md \
	-Atmp-attrtab.c -Dtmp-dfatab.c -Ltmp-latencytab.c
gmake[5]: *** [s-attrtab] Killed
```

it tried it several times, with various errors, what's happened ?


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 25, 2014)

Solved, it seems it was the line

```
CPP=/usr/local/libexec/ccache/world/clang-cpp33
```
in /etc/make.conf.


----------

